# What do you follow IIFYM or 'clean eating'



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I know I have a coach but I'm just interested.

I know some people don't believe in it's it fits your macros and some just clean eat and don't count calories etc.

I've googled a few and they just confused me to be honest.

I know with IIFYM you can eat anything but having a pizza would take up a bit of your macros& you'll probably feel bloated etc for gym etc

At the end of the day I guess it's down to trial and error and what works for you

Anyways so


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well what has worked for me so far is eating 'clean', my body feels better when I eat clean, I have more energy,alertness and generally feel better.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I just try to eat clean most of the time - I don't count calories etc but I do try to stay low carb (especially no gluten/wheat) and it seems to work ok for me.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I eat whatever I want but try to keep it pretty clean.

My diet needs to be something that is consistent and not something I'll only manage for a few weeks and then go back to how I used to eat.

If I gain excess fat, I'll cut back carbs and add more pro/fat meals in.

If that still needs more work then I will do some cardio


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I pretty much eat everything lol but make sure to get enough protein


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

Ive tried both!

Ive had better results with 'clean' eating but it can be time consuming and a bit stressful counting macros and weighing food.

IIFYM is a lot more relaxed and enjoyable but often led to me over eating or justifying poor food choices.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ILoveHeavyMetal said:


> Ive tried both!
> 
> Ive had better results with 'clean' eating but it can be time consuming and a bit stressful counting macros and weighing food.
> 
> IIFYM is a lot more relaxed and enjoyable but often led to me over eating or justifying poor food choices.


Yeah I find with IIFYM it used to binge like mad. That's intersect to hear most people on this thread eat clean. What about for bulking people what do you do lol?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Big difference in clean and pretty clean!!!

As for bulking, just eat more of the same really

For me, a pretty clean meal is steak and oven chips, 6 scrambled eggs on 2 whole meal toast, chicken fajitas, spaghetti bolognase, half a chicken and jacket potato with sour cream etc.

Never count calories or macros, just ensure I hit minimum 300g protein a day


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

I eat clean (For me that's loads of good fats, stacking good carbs around work outs, no wheat, no dairy) through the week but often slip onto IIFYM on weekends. I try to only have one cheat meal a week but sometimes, ahem, most of the time its two


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

If I was bulking I would deffo do it clean, just eat higher quantities, otherwise a lot of the bulk would be fat and would ensure that you would have to work harder when cutting. But I know a lot of people who just cane pizza and ice cream who end up looking semi-fat and soft and then have to cut for months to look half decent on a beach!


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

I follow IIFYM, I am relatively new to training but I have seen results (both natty and when i used pmag). I enjoy the flexiility. You still need to be smart on food choices to get your micronutrients in and to ensure you dont reach the end of the day with 40p/5c/0f left lol!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Big difference in clean and pretty clean!!!
> 
> As for bulking, just eat more of the same really
> 
> ...


Interesting that mate! Why do you not count cals? Do you not find it unproductive as your liable to under or over eat without knowing? Or do you eat the same thing everyday? Not knocking you here btw, just curious as I would love to not need to count my cals!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

IIFYM with a good emphasis on clean eating


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

EctoSize said:


> Interesting that mate! Why do you not count cals? Do you not find it unproductive as your liable to under or over eat without knowing? Or do you eat the same thing everyday? Not knocking you here btw, just curious as I would love to not need to count my cals!


I believe that over time you know roughly what size portions will equate to what macros etc and then you can see if your gaining or loosing (or maintaining)

If I'm hungry I'll snack on almonds and raisins, if I'm rushed for time I'll have a 60g shake and a bowl of cereal.

I don't let my diet rule my life as I genuinely believe your are much more likely to go off the rails if your constantly thinking to much about what food choices are 'perfect'

I will add that currently I am alternating between pro/fat and pro/carb meals to increase my insulin sensitivity and will have the bulk of my carbs before and after training.

It certainly seems to be reducing my bloated feeling and my weight is staying the same but strength is increasing....


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I believe that over time you know roughly what size portions will equate to what macros etc and then you can see if your gaining or loosing (or maintaining)
> 
> If I'm hungry I'll snack on almonds and raisins, if I'm rushed for time I'll have a 60g shake and a bowl of cereal.
> 
> ...


I've just started this, steak, eggs, nuts, avocado, EVOO and veggies for brekka and lunch, don't touch a carb until 3PM so usually oats, train around 5-6, PWO shake with carbs in then some rice!

Hows it working for you? To early to tell for me! Plus I'm bullking so effects might not be as apparent!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I follow IIFYM, currently on 3200 cals, making sure I hit my protein, fats and fibre and overall calories with 'clean foods' but if I have say 500 cals left over and Ive hit my protein and fats target, I will have what I want


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

To eat whatever you want clean must be a different story for a fatty like me !!


----------



## JackMatt (Jan 6, 2014)

I've got a fairly low maintenance of 1900 a day, so tend to stick with clean eating. Largely because to run IIFYM, hit my macros, and have a deficit, is a bit too tricky with such a small window to work with.

However, if I do for example eat 10 hotwings from KFC, I'll factor it into my macros for the week. Planning the rest of my meals around it, to make sure I still hit the figures.

Seems to work well for me. It is "easier" for me, due to my body disagreeing with sugar and being gluten intolerant. I've had so much pain from too much gluten in the past, that a lot of foods don't interest me anymore. Cheese is my ****ing enemy though.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

EctoSize said:


> I've just started this, steak, eggs, nuts, avocado, EVOO and veggies for brekka and lunch, don't touch a carb until 3PM so usually oats, train around 5-6, PWO shake with carbs in then some rice!
> 
> Hows it working for you? To early to tell for me! Plus I'm bullking so effects might not be as apparent!


Typical daily diet

60g whey, 50g peanut butter

6 whole eggs, 2 whole meal buttered toast

250g mince 10% fat, lots of veg

150g pineapple

200g chicken, mashed potato, veg, rice pudding, 30g whey shake (solid food alters every 2days)

TRAIN

60g whey isolate, large banana

1hr later

Steak and wedges (this meal changes daily)

40g whey, 25g caseinate, 50g peanut butter.

In one week I've lost 1 inch in my waist and stomach is certainly flatter and weight has stayed at 15st 4lb


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Typical daily diet
> 
> 60g whey, 50g peanut butter
> 
> ...


To add to this, if I'm out and fancy a KFC etc or a pub meal, then I'll have it and not feel guilty in the slightest.

If I want a choc bar or a dessert, again I'll eat it and not alter any other parts if my diet.

I'm never going to stand on stage so I don't live my life like I would do.

As long as my abs are visible in the summer and just about noticeable in the winter/bulk then that is my guide


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

clean


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

even if eating 100% clean you should still be following macros.

If you have ****ty macros and 'clean' food you will have ****ty progress. If you nail your macros, but have substandard food you will make progress, but could feel like **** or have slower progress.

Longevity and consistency are the key factors in success in most sports and long term goals.

The answer is simple:

Eat a diverse, variety of the best quality food available to you whilst fulfilling your macro nutrient goals and staying sane and happy in your personal and professional life.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> even if eating 100% clean you should still be following macros.
> 
> If you have ****ty macros and 'clean' food you will have ****ty progress. If you nail your macros, but have substandard food you will make progress, but could feel like **** or have slower progress.
> 
> ...


Where would you class my diet and train of thought??

Yes I could make 'better' gains but at what cost???

Unhappy eating and constant fretting about can I or can't I eat that extra mouthful of food etc


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Where would you class my diet and train of thought??
> 
> Yes I could make 'better' gains but at what cost???
> 
> Unhappy eating and constant fretting about can I or can't I eat that extra mouthful of food etc


are you happy in the gym and life, not necessarily Nirvana, but happy and content?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> clean


I did follow the diet that you helped me with mate, but for me personally I couldn't sustain it long term and for that reason I went back to a different way of eating.

Your gains/results are better than mine and your mindset is no doubt stronger to be able to constantly eat as you do

Respect to you mate


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> I did follow the diet that you helped me with mate, but for me personally I couldn't sustain it long term and for that reason I went back to a different way of eating.
> 
> Your gains/results are better than mine and your mindset is no doubt stronger to be able to constantly eat as you do
> 
> Respect to you mate


yes mate its alot of plain food but theres lots of spices herbs etc that make it nicer, and different food sources and ways of cooking said source

food 5-6 days a week is an emotionless tool to me

On sundays thats another story lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> are you happy in the gym and life, not necessarily Nirvana, but happy and content?


Yes mate I am happy training and look forward to each of my meals. Also as the mrs lives with me then it is essential that we eat some meals together, albeit decent food as she does a lot of kickboxing.

As said, I know meal choices could be better but I wouldn't look forward to them and that is when problems start and I no longer enjoy it.

I diet for 6 weeks in the summer quite happily to get my abs visible and that is plenty for me


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I follow what Bostin Lloyd tells me and he does not rate IIFYM


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Sams said:


> I follow what Bostin Lloyd tells me and he does not rate IIFYM


What does he actually fillowb


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Yes mate I am happy training and look forward to each of my meals. Also as the mrs lives with me then it is essential that we eat some meals together, albeit decent food as she does a lot of kickboxing.
> 
> As said, I know meal choices could be better but I wouldn't look forward to them and that is when problems start and I no longer enjoy it.
> 
> I diet for 6 weeks in the summer quite happily to get my abs visible and that is plenty for me


Then you are doing it right.

Success is defined as hitting your goals IMO


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

HDU said:


> What does he actually fillowb


Various methods, depending on his goal, but is a firm believer of eating clean and thinks IIFYM is complete bollox


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Sams said:


> Various methods, depending on his goal, but is a firm believer of eating clean and thinks IIFYM is complete bollox


Sounds like bro science to be honest, did they do this back in the day lol.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

HDU said:


> Sounds like bro science to be honest, did they do this back in the day lol.


Im not an expert on nutrition at all but IIFYM just seems lazy, unhealthy and eating clean hitting your macro's just makes sense


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sigh, IIFYM is not consciously eating ****e and junk food. Along with idiots talking about insulin release this is one of my biggest gripes.

you eat chicken, brown, rice, brocolli and peanut butter 6 times a day to hit your macro targets. YOU ARE DOING IIFYM. you have just chosen to have generic cliche body building foods to hit your macros.

Like wise, if you only eat macdonalds to hit your macros, but hit them you are also doing IIFYM, but you are probably going to die early


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

And I suppose you can do clean eating through IIFYM or just eat clean without counting and hit 200-300g protein daily.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> And I suppose you can do clean eating through IIFYM or just eat clean without counting and hit 200-300g protein daily.


you can, but without counting, you aren't going to know how much you are eating. You will get fat if you eat too much, clean or not.

I've got fat eating clean, i've got ripped eating (some) dirty. Everyone will have success following (correct) macros consistently. The quality of food will accelerate that


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If you've been been doing IIFYM consistently for over a month then you're probably doing better than 80% of people on this board.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

2004mark said:


> If you've been been doing IIFYM consistently for over a month then you're probably doing better than 80% of people on this board.


Spot on, *consistency* is the key!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

HDU said:


> And I suppose you can do clean eating through IIFYM or just eat clean without counting and hit 200-300g protein daily.


Fattest I've ever been is when I was eating clean.

It was when I first joined here and was eating brown rice and chicken 5 times a day, cottage chesses before bed and all that bollox, not going out at weekends etc... I kept upping cals though as I was chasing the scales, before I knew it I was 20%+ bf for the first time in my 30 year life lol

I was counting cals, but clean eating isn't a licence not to... and if anything that much lazier than IIFYM.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Fattest I've ever been is when I was eating clean.
> 
> It was when I first joined here and was eating brown rice and chicken 5 times a day, cottage chesses before bed and all that bollox, not going out at weekends etc... I kept upping cals though as I was chasing the scales, before I knew it I was 20%+ bf for the first time in my 30 year life lol
> 
> Clean eating isn't a licence not to count cals, and if anything that much lazier than IIFYM.


So you follow IIFYM, which calculator ? Iifym.com?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

HDU said:


> So you follow IIFYM, which calculator ? Iifym.com?


I make sure I hit my cals and protein (and make sure I get enough fat, but that's not really an issue), that's it. So if anything I don't even hit my macros as I'm not bothered about my carb:fat ratio. Just log what I eat on myfitnesspal..

Don't get me wrong though it's not all McDonalds like most IIFYM slayers seem to think. Oats and whey for breakfast and mined beef and rice (chilli) x2 in the fridge for today's lunches. It just gives you the freedom to vary your food choices.

It does make you question though why people seem to think it's fine to neck 60g of dextrose post workout but then freek out over a bit of sauce on their chicken 30 minutes later lol.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Typical daily diet
> 
> 60g whey, 50g peanut butter
> 
> ...


Do you avoid carbs completely on non-training days?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i kind of do both, IIFYM but in a fairly clean way

this is a good vid


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

EctoSize said:


> Do you avoid carbs completely on non-training days?


No, diet is the same but minus the PWO shake and banana


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i kind of do both, IIFYM but in a fairly clean way
> 
> this is a good vid


It's quite confusing and he takes ages to get to the point.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

If you define a 'clean' food as a single ingredient food, then yes, I would consider my diet 80-90% clean. However, if I want something that doesn't fit this criteria I will still have it anyway and fit it into my macros.

Example - Red cabbage tuna salad bowl. Started off with a bunch of single ingredient foods (red cabbage, red pepper, rocket, tuna, sweet peppers) but spotted sundried tomato pesto in the fridge, so I let myself have a Tbsp of that on top too.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Like wise, if you only eat macdonalds to hit your macros, but hit them you are also doing IIFYM, but you are probably going to die early


As I always say in these threads, its almost impossible to hit your typical bodybuilders macros with just MacDonald's so you end up eating "clean" anyway.

That being said, I could probably fit one junk meal a day into my macros but it would make my other meals less satisfying (I'd "run out" of carbs)


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm a big believer in IIFYM - but it only works if your diet is generally good & based mainly on wholefoods.

My general diet is pretty good - I don't have a sweet tooth & have a low tolerance for salty tastes, which means that I find a lot of processed food unpalatable.

Because of this, I don't need to try to eat 'clean' (whatever that means) - I just end up following a good diet. I stay fairly relaxed about it - if I want to have a burger while I'm out or a bit of cake at home, then I will.

All I really concern myself with is getting protein & total calories in range. I used to meticulously log calories & macros, but I don't bother anymore - I find that because my food choices are reasonably consistent, then my macros always come in around 30% cals from protein, 40% carbs and 30% fats


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The most ironic thing. Is that IIFYM is an irrefutable fact. 100% irrefutable.

Maybe, not optimum for success, but irrefutably works


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

IIFYM all the way


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

usually wash my food, so id say 90% clean


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Well what has worked for me so far is eating 'clean', my body feels better when I eat clean, I have more energy,alertness and generally feel better.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

IIFYM. I have pizza almost daily, but I'm able to eat in moderation without feeling the need to binge. Aslong as I hit my macro nutrient and fibre goals at the end of the day I'm happy.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Most people don't seem to understand why set macros work - it's because they assume fairly healthy consistent choices that provide a roughly constant intake of certain micronutrients with the macros - if food choices are fairly consistent then 200g a day carbs will likely provide similar amounts of fiber, starch and many minerals each day; 200g a day protein will likely provide consistent intakes of b vtimains and EAA's; 75g of fats will likely continually provide a decent omega 3 intake etc etc.

IMO the macros are like the large cogs in the metabolic machine but the micros are the little cogs that fine tune the whole system, and a poor diet can still set off the system as a whole even if the only difference is in the micros.

In regards of this I think that types of food within a macro group do make a big difference if the choices a person makes are extreme - i.e., if someone's macros allow for 200g a day of carbs, the difference between 150g sugar + 50g starch/resistant fibre and 50g sugar + 150g starch/resistant fibre is significant in respect of how it affects insulin sensitivity, fat oxidation, LDL particle size and systemic inflammation.... likewise 75g of fat a day can be good if it's omega 3/6 levels are roughly proportionate, most sat fats are short and medium chain and that there is low intake of transfats, rancid fats and oxidised fats - but if the those 75g are loaded with transfats, long chain saturated fats and omega 6 fats (while monounsaturated fats, short chain sat fats and omega 3 fats are very low) then the effect of those 75g is undeniably different and less beneficial.

Personally I think though that you don't have to get too fussy - most of the negative possibilities come from extreme eating of junk and being in terror of vegetables or food that involves more complex cooking that putting it in the microwave, frying it, or calling for it from the take away. I think provided food choices are intelligent an IIFWYM approach works well, but that food choice (micronutrient rich/anti-nutrient low) is important if you want to benefit maximally from the set macros.... am more and more convinced of that the more I see with other people and with my own body.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

I eat clean 99% of the time, and allow myself a cheat meal through the week.

I usually save the cheat meal for when I'm out with friends or out for a family dinner.

That way I can be happy with my diet and training while allowing myself to have a beer or two on the weekend, or a cheat meal without stressing over it.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

XXVII said:


> I eat clean 99% of the time, and allow myself a cheat meal through the week.
> 
> I usually save the cheat meal for when I'm out with friends or out for a family dinner.
> 
> That way I can be happy with my diet and training while allowing myself to have a beer or two on the weekend, or a cheat meal without stressing over it.


Without sounding funny, but are your results really good following this??

Meaning, are you in great shape?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

For me I just always go with the rule that whatever my calorie limit is, Ill eat a minimum amount of protein in a day (200g currently) and then whatever else I want with my remaining calories 

I lost 3 stone in 3 months doing this and didn't really suffer, found it easy too as I was satisfying my sweet tooth daily


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

HDU said:


> It's quite confusing and he takes ages to get to the point.


http://www.youtube.com/user/maxxchewning?feature=watch

This guy has full days worth of food filmed and explained for IIFYM. It might help you understand a bit more.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Without sounding funny, but are your results really good following this??
> 
> Meaning, are you in great shape?


I'm in fairly good shape for the 3 months I have been training consistently.

I'm very lean, but looking at your pic, no where near as muscular as you.

Compared to my training partner (who eats what he wants) my gains are quite slow. If I started eating what I wanted I would put on a fair bit more muscle, but that isn't the way I want it be, I'd much rather stay at a lower bodyfat where I'm comfortable.

My parents do the shopping so I can't stick to a particular diet, and counting calories just seems like a pain in ass :tongue: I just eat healthy and feel better in myself for doing so.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

XXVII said:


> I'm in fairly good shape for the 3 months I have been training consistently.
> 
> I'm very lean, but looking at your pic, no where near as muscular as you.
> 
> ...


I just interpenetrated that as you ate clean 99% of the time that you where following a strict diet, but it seems not as it is just eating 'whatever' is healthy

This wasn't meant as a dig at all mate just curious as I thought it was meant another way and not what you have explained :thumb:


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I just interpenetrated that as you ate clean 99% of the time that you where following a strict diet, but it seems not as it is just eating 'whatever' is healthy
> 
> This wasn't meant as a dig at all mate just curious as I thought it was meant another way and not what you have explained :thumb:


I do not follow a 'stict' diet as such. By clean I just mean healthy, as in, lean meats, salads, veggies, etc but without counting calories.

Haha and I didn't take it as a dig at all! :tongue:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So what about guys in prison they're diet won't be the best lol genetics..? Or is it just because anadrol are the official sponsor of prisons lol


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

'You are what you eat'


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> 'You are what you eat'


And I'm a total c#nt


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Clean eating makes counting calories easier. I can't be bothered when I eat outside.

Also I function and look my best on low fat and sodium (or at least consistent sodium). Can't do that eating dirty. The good stuff always has a ton of sodium and fat.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> For me I just always go with the rule that whatever my calorie limit is, Ill eat a minimum amount of protein in a day (200g currently) and then whatever else I want with my remaining calories
> 
> I lost 3 stone in 3 months doing this and didn't really suffer, found it easy too as I was satisfying my sweet tooth daily


Same as me :thumb:


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

I prefer the term 'flexible dieting'

I think its a brilliant way of keep everything in moderation. Say your macros are 250P 300C 80F.... you will not hit these by eating pop tarts and pizza all day or no doubt you wont hit your fibre/ micro nutrients intake. What people now describe as 'clean foods' have to be eaten to reach the macros but with a bit of flexibility you can work some tasty treats into your macros... quick example:

1 scoop of whey 20P 2C 2F

150g total fat free greek 16P 6C 0F

Snack a jacks chocolate chip rice cakes 2P 24C 2F

Total 38P 32C 4F

Mix whey and yogurt together and use as spread on rice cakes.

This was a quick example I made up and im sure the measurements can be adjusted to make your macros. I see no harm in doing something like this as its like cheating but its not. It helps me keep cravings low and since I have started doing it my body has reacted the same. Layne Norton is a big fan of flexible dieting!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

M82000 said:


> I prefer the term 'flexible dieting'
> 
> I think its a brilliant way of keep everything in moderation. Say your macros are 250P 300C 80F.... you will not hit these by eating pop tarts and pizza all day or no doubt you wont hit your fibre/ micro nutrients intake. What people now describe as 'clean foods' have to be eaten to reach the macros but with a bit of flexibility you can work some tasty treats into your macros... quick example:
> 
> ...


I've never actually thought of that idea before, I'll have to try that soon! :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I've never actually thought of that idea before, I'll have to try that soon! :thumb: :laugh:


That's 2 rice cakes btw.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

M82000 said:


> That's 2 rice cakes btw.


Would get all that for about 300 cal's. Decent.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

If you don't at least count your calories (macros preferably) then it is really unlikely you will reach your goals as quickly. "Clean eating" often involves people eating inconsistent amounts of food as long as it's classed as "clean" without having set macro targets to hit. If you stall on weight loss or weight gain, then you will not know how much you need to adjust your intake by. IIFYM doesn't have to involve eating as much **** food as you want though.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

The best I have ever looked was when I was on IIFYM and took it seriously


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Would get all that for about 300 cal's. Decent.


It's amazing. One of my fav meals. I normally eat it before bed as it's one of the times I crave food most. Also makes you work hard in the day and kind of a reward. There's loads of things you can do. Add honey, nuts etc!

And to be honest with this macro creation there's nothing really bad about the foods... They are relatively "clean" anyway!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Problem with IIFYM is that it doesnt alloe you to take advantage of nutrient timing. Insulin is a very powerful natural hormone and it seems silly not to take advantage of it and use it as a tool at the correct times.

This is why i prefer carb back loading which is similar in a way to IIFYM but just at the right times. You get the burgers or whatever you fancy in you at the right times so you are mentally happy but your body takes advantage of the flood of carbs when in a partially glycogen depleated state.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> For me I just always go with the rule that whatever my calorie limit is, Ill eat a minimum amount of protein in a day (200g currently) and then whatever else I want with my remaining calories
> 
> I lost 3 stone in 3 months doing this and didn't really suffer, found it easy too as I was satisfying my sweet tooth daily


This is exactly what I did, it works a treat.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Problem with IIFYM is that it doesnt alloe you to take advantage of nutrient timing. Insulin is a very powerful natural hormone and it seems silly not to take advantage of it and use it as a tool at the correct times.
> 
> This is why i prefer carb back loading which is similar in a way to IIFYM but just at the right times. You get the burgers or whatever you fancy in you at the right times so you are mentally happy but your body takes advantage of the flood of carbs when in a partially glycogen depleated state.


So when would you say take carbs?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Problem with IIFYM is that it doesnt alloe you to take advantage of nutrient timing. Insulin is a very powerful natural hormone and it seems silly not to take advantage of it and use it as a tool at the correct times.
> 
> This is why i prefer carb back loading which is similar in a way to IIFYM but just at the right times. You get the burgers or whatever you fancy in you at the right times so you are mentally happy but your body takes advantage of the flood of carbs when in a partially glycogen depleated state.


YOU ANY GOOD LINKS TO HOW TO FOLLOW THIS?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Dan94 said:


> So when would you say take carbs?


Post workout/Evening time.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Problem with IIFYM is that it doesnt alloe you to take advantage of nutrient timing. Insulin is a very powerful natural hormone and it seems silly not to take advantage of it and use it as a tool at the correct times.
> 
> This is why i prefer carb back loading which is similar in a way to IIFYM but just at the right times. You get the burgers or whatever you fancy in you at the right times so you are mentally happy but your body takes advantage of the flood of carbs when in a partially glycogen depleated state.


 I used to do this ages ago use the "bad food" before workout and get the energy lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HDU said:


> I used to do this ages ago use the "bad food" before workout and get the energy lol.


After workout is the key. Feasting on carbs everyday after workout will mean you have energy for the following workout and cardio the next day.

The cycle of food converting to energy (in the form of glycogen) takes longer than a few hours, eating crap before your workout will just mean its sat in you stomach waiting to be digested and also spike blood sugar level whilst training which will likely result in dizziness and a drop in performance in my opinion.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

barsnack said:


> YOU ANY GOOD LINKS TO HOW TO FOLLOW THIS?


Not really mate. There is basic carb back loading that you can look up, but ive more developed my own thing because i personally dont think its a cookie cutter method that can apply to everyone. It needs adjusting to allow for specific people.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So when would you say take carbs?


See above mate. To HDU

Just to note, this is just one method. Not saying its the holy grail or anything. Just one that i know works well.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Problem with IIFYM is that it doesnt alloe you to take advantage of nutrient timing. Insulin is a very powerful natural hormone and it seems silly not to take advantage of it and use it as a tool at the correct times.
> 
> This is why i prefer carb back loading which is similar in a way to IIFYM but just at the right times. You get the burgers or whatever you fancy in you at the right times so you are mentally happy but your body takes advantage of the flood of carbs when in a partially glycogen depleated state.


not sure I agree with this.

IIFYM is a framework, not a diet. You can eat what food, when you want.

When cutting i followed IIFYM eating my carbs in a backloading manner with IF


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

PHMG said:


> After workout is the key. Feasting on carbs everyday after workout will mean you have energy for the following workout and cardio the next day.
> 
> The cycle of food converting to energy (in the form of glycogen) takes longer than a few hours, eating crap before your workout will just mean its sat in you stomach waiting to be digested and also spike blood sugar level whilst training which will likely result in dizziness and a drop in performance in my opinion.


So how do you work your macros/ foods into this? I have the CBL PDF


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i follow IIMYFG

If it makes you feel good


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> i follow IIMYFG
> 
> If it makes you feel good


Cheesecake makes me feel good but I don't think it's going t help me see my abs :no:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> Cheesecake makes me feel good but I don't think it's going t help me see my abs :no:


PWO bro!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> Cheesecake makes me feel good but I don't think it's going t help me see my abs :no:


inb4martinberkham

www.leangains.com

check out how many times he talks about eating cheesecake and his abs are above average


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> inb4martinberkham
> 
> www.leangains.com
> 
> check out how many times he talks about eating cheesecake and his abs are above average


Ive looked into lean gains before, will give it another read. I cant get my head around not eating in the morning as I wake up hungry. And then having to cram all my food into a smaller window sounds like hell... BUT will still have another look and see!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> Ive looked into lean gains before, will give it another read. I cant get my head around not eating in the morning as I wake up hungry. And then having to cram all my food into a smaller window sounds like hell... BUT will still have another look and see!


I didn't mean it like. Just abs and cheese cake can be friends


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I didn't mean it like. Just abs and cheese cake can be friends


Well I have heard good things about lean gains anyway so it wont hurt to read up on it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> not sure I agree with this.
> 
> IIFYM is a framework, not a diet. You can eat what food, when you want.
> 
> When cutting i followed IIFYM eating my carbs in a backloading manner with IF


A diet is a meal plan you follow. So yes it is. My point was that it doesnt take advantage of insulin responce as you can have carbs "when you want".

Not saying it doesnt work though mate. Just that i dont feel its optimal for growth when only utilising your own hormones.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

M82000 said:


> So how do you work your macros/ foods into this? I have the CBL PDF


Have a look at my journal. In members journals. Name of thread is in my signiture. Pm or post in there any questions mate.

Note, i dont follow exact macros or weights. Just get some quality protein in and then feast on carbs post workout. If im not losing fat, reduce carbs a bit. If not gaining mass should that be the aim, increase carbs.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> A diet is a meal plan you follow. So yes it is. My point was that it doesnt take advantage of insulin responce as you can have carbs "when you want".
> 
> Not saying it doesnt work though mate. Just that i dont feel its optimal for growth when only utilising your own hormones.


I'm not sure you get it.

IIFYM isn't a meal plan. It's a framework. You chose what to eat when. It helps you definite macros, you fill in the gaps with the food and times


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Well what has worked for me so far is eating 'clean', my body feels better when I eat clean, I have more energy,alertness and generally feel better.


Looking good


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Proteincarb said:


> Looking good


Thanks


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Thanks


Where in West Yorkshire you from?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm not sure you get it.
> 
> IIFYM isn't a meal plan. It's a framework. You chose what to eat when. It helps you definite macros, you fill in the gaps with the food and times


No, i get what your saying mate. But tbh, that applies to any diet tbh. Traditionally though majority people view it as eat what you want, at whatever times you want, as long as you dont go over the allotted macros for the day.

That's the type of view im not thinking is optimal.

Your cutting method is pretty much exactly as mine now.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Proteincarb said:


> Where in West Yorkshire you from?


leeds


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yumms said:


> leeds


ha snap. Might see you about


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> No, i get what your saying mate. But tbh, that applies to any diet tbh. Traditionally though majority people view it as eat what you want, at whatever times you want, as long as you dont go over the allotted macros for the day.
> 
> That's the type of view im not thinking is optimal.
> 
> Your cutting method is pretty much exactly as mine now.


I agree, IIFYM is an approach for longevity over optimization.

It just gets you to focus on the things that make the biggest difference first. the 20% effort that gets the 80% results first (macros and calories) once they are nailed then you can focus on the other 80%. Just a shame too many people do things the other way around.

search for "eric helms pyramid" on youtube. He does a great presentation on this. You'll love it, especially as a natty. The guys has so much knowledge


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did it for you 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22eric+helms+pyramid%22&sm=3


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Did it for you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22eric+helms+pyramid%22&sm=3


Will take a look later mate. Im on a building site in the ****ing rain currently haha.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Will take a look later mate. Im on a building site in the ****ing rain currently haha.


maybe check at home then. They are over an hour for all 6, but definitely worth watching.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> It just gets you to focus on the things that make the biggest difference first. the 20% effort that gets the 80% results first (macros and calories) once they are nailed then you can focus on the other 80%. Just a shame too many people do things the other way around.


This IMO is why so many people on here struggle, they worry about things that make little to no difference and as a result never manage to stick to any training program or diet plan.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I follow the IIFYM as much as in I have macros that I reach each days.

I do not eat junk though haha!

One meal might be 96% beef with veg and then tomorrow that meal might be salmon with veg to hit the same number of carb/fat/protein.

**** food does not build health and without health you cannot build the best possible body!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ConP said:


> I follow the IIFYM as much as in I have macros that I reach each days.
> 
> I do not eat junk though haha!
> 
> ...


I think people often forget that long term health effects of food choices are different to the short term body comp changes... you can lean up nicely with any kind of diet if it's energy controlled, but long term health is likely to be better with diets that take more consideration of certain micronutrients.

I agree with you that if there is an optimum long term approach it is more likely to be found with a diet that considers long term health effects not just short term body comp effects.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

dtlv said:


> I think people often forget that long term health effects of food choices are different to the short term body comp changes... you can lean up nicely with any kind of diet if it's energy controlled, but long term health is likely to be better with diets that take more consideration of certain micronutrients.
> 
> I agree with you that if there is an optimum long term approach it is more likely to be found with a diet that considers long term health effects not just short term body comp effects.


There is nothing wrong with the odd junk meal be it cheese burgers or the legendary poptarts that seem all the rage with the IIFM (why I don't know two bites and a poptart is gone?!).

There are no short cuts to a long term awesome physique.

These guys will all crash and burn sooner or later.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I just eat clean and add some extra protein in here n there nothing fancy,junk

Makes me feel like sh1t,i like dark chocolate though sometimes pre and post

Workout,or a few extra bowls of cereal for extra cals.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

There was a video log of some guy that won a natural pro card over on rxmuscle.

His diet consisted of lucky charms and protein powder.

He couldn't even reply to me when I asked why he would WANT to eat that all day every day! lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ConP said:


> There was a video log of some guy that won a natural pro card over on rxmuscle.
> 
> His diet consisted of lucky charms and protein powder.
> 
> He couldn't even reply to me when I asked why he would WANT to eat that all day every day! lol


I went for years at one point eating nothing but cheese and chips lol


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

cas said:


> I went for years at one point eating nothing but cheese and chips lol


Did you have a good physique and were you healthy?

Did you at least feel good?


----------



## SkipsnQuips (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm at the point where I don't really see food as food but a bunch of nutritional values. Chicken isn't chicken anymore but 21grams of protein.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ConP said:


> Did you have a good physique and were you healthy?
> 
> Did you at least feel good?


Yes and yes. Well I was slim and fairly big for my size (compared to my group of friends anyway) when I had the ablation done on my left ventricle I asked the dr if my arteries were okay and he said they looked lovely. It must have been my diet for a good 5 years or so


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

cas said:


> Yes and yes. Well I was slim and fairly big for my size (compared to my group of friends anyway) when I had the ablation done on my left ventricle I asked the dr if my arteries were okay and he said they looked lovely. It must have been my diet for a good 5 years or so


Why did you need an ablation? Did you have AFIB?

I have had that but not needed the ablation.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ConP said:


> Why did you need an ablation? Did you have AFIB?
> 
> I have had that but not needed the ablation.


AFIB? I had left ventricular tachycardia (or as some people call it "sudden death syndrome" ) nothing to do with the cheese and chips though may I add lol

Its odd now though if I eat a lot of strong cheese I get awful heart rhythms


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

cas said:


> AFIB? I had left ventricular tachycardia (or as some people call it "sudden death syndrome" ) nothing to do with the cheese and chips though may I add lol
> 
> Its odd now though if I eat a lot of strong cheese I get awful heart rhythms


Ah nasty stuff!

I had an irregular heart beat called AFIB.

If I push too hard with exercise in the heat it can happen to me.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> inb4martinberkham
> 
> www.leangains.com
> 
> check out how many times he talks about eating cheesecake and his abs are above average


Was waiting for someone to mention Martin Berkhan. What do you think of leangains mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ki3rz said:


> Was waiting for someone to mention Martin Berkhan. What do you think of leangains mate?


It's a fancy overblown way of controlling over eating. Nothing more nothing less.

A lot on his site is bro science and bias.

But for a moderately muscular person with a big appetite looking to cut. It's very effective


----------

